# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  ارجو المساعده

## ندى العمر

والدي االمتوفى له بيت يسكن فيه زوجة والدي واخوتي وايضا زوجها واولادها منه وانا اسكن مع امي واريد اخذ حصتي من بيت والدي فكيف يتم الفصل في مثل هذا الامور وهل اذا احتجوا انهم لا يملكون ثمن حصتي هل يجبرون على البيع

----------

